
Deep fat fryers may help form cooling clouds - animeshk
http://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-42081892
======
dailyvijeos
Wasted energy, polluted air and unhealthy food. That’s not a viable solution
to anything except subsidizing KFC.

------
cmaxwell
So we burn a bunch of fat and it is cloudy all day every day?

~~~
arethuza
Sounds like here in Scotland, so it must be true ;-)

------
SamColes
TIL: There are fried chicken shop clouds over London.

